# Nook Under $100



## shel (May 14, 2011)

I tried to see if there was already a thread on this and couldn't find one.  

Yesterday I received an email from Books A Million with the Nook marked down from $149 to $89.  I'm sure Kindle won't be far behind.


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

Could you give us a link so we can look at it?


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

http://www.booksamillion.com/p/NOOK-Wi-Fi/nook/N9781400532629?id=5171219375462


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

That is the 1st generation nook--they are being clearanced out b/c of the new Nook.  It's a nice reader for anyone looking for a great deal.


----------



## Debi F (Nov 10, 2010)

Ooo! Now this is GREAT news! 

Hopefully they'll extend it to the newer versions and Kindle will follow...


----------



## shel (May 14, 2011)

I think it's great news too!!  I've always felt like breaking through the $100 price point is critical for distribution to children and teens.  It's also an important step in reaching people who are lighter readers.  They may not purchase as many books individually, but collectively they will move big numbers.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

Hint: Check Ebay. It looks like B&N is selling some there, and then you might be able to get an added warranty, if you like. And it looks like B&N even sells cheaper, refurbished versions of the other units: http://stores.ebay.com/Barnes-and-Noble-Store


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool. If I didn't already have a great Kindle I'd be checking it out. As it is, I'm happy to see the prices of ereaders come down.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm not surprised to see it happening.  Of course, they'll keep making newer, fancier versions to keep prices up, but as they do that, the older, simpler ones will fall, fall, fall.  Remember when calculators and microwave ovens first came out?  Okay, maybe you're not old enough for that , but what about printers?  Even color laser printers are dirt cheap now--the manufacturers just want you to keep buying the ink, and so it will be with ebook readers, tablets, and phones.

--Maria


----------



## Will Write for Gruel (Oct 16, 2010)

Unfortunately, I lust after the newer Nook, the e-ink version with a touchscreen. I wish they'd drop that to $99. 

And while I'm wishing, I want to see Amazon put out an e-ink Kindle with touchscreen. I don't need all those buttons.


----------



## shel (May 14, 2011)

Ooops...started this in the wrong spot.  

Just for clarification, I'm not buying a Nook!  LOL.

At least not right now.  I love my Kindle, it's loaded with--well, actually I've lost count--but it's a lot of books. Just excited that this news signaled there would be a drop in Kindle pricing very soon and then it happened with the Fire announcement and Kindle dropping to $79.  I really believe these lower price points will mean rapid, explosive growth of people owning e-readers.  It's already been phenomenal, but it's about to get more so.  

And Maria, can I hug you?  Seriously. My cover has smoke and mirrored you.  I've been around since the invention of fire.


----------

